# Anti-Aliasing



## nudossi (19. Juli 2003)

Guten Tach,

Ich habe in Freehand ein Logo mit Kurven gebaut. Schon in Freehand weist es eine häßliche Treppenbildung auf. Habe dann schön den Anti-Aliasing Effekt angewendet und alles ist tutti. Sobald ich aber das Logo als gif abspeichere und in Photoshop oder Dreamweaver öffne, sind die doofen Treppen wieder da.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Fey (19. Juli 2003)

Hi nudossi,

meine Erfahrung mit Freehand und Export als Gif sind ziemlich dürftig. Ich mache es immer über folgenden Umweg:

1. In Freehand als *.ai exportieren
2. In Photoshop *.ai platzieren
3. Als Gif abspeichern

Das bringt dann bessere Ergebnisse.

Grüße,
Fey


----------

